# Folic acid



## pekkie (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi there, 

I've been prescribed 5meg folic acid a day for the first month of my pregnancy to counteract the steroids i'm taking for Crohn's disease. I'd like to keep taking my usual natal vitamins but can't find any without extra folic acid in, which means i'm taking an extra 400 milligrams (is that the right measurement?) on top - i'm wondering if this is ok? 

thanks.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Pekkie,

Can't find anything to say that this would be a problem. Some books say that in malabsorption states you can need up to 15mg folic acid, so I can't see that an extra 0.4mg, ontop of the 5mg, would be a problem (400 micrograms is the usual strength recommended in pregnancy).

Congrats on you pregnancy  
Maz x


----------

